# Good camera?



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Alright, I am into filming and editing and stuff, and I would really like to make a good "sponsor me" this season. I have good programs for the editing, but I am using a flip camera, so I obviously need a better one =P Do you know of any good video cameras that also take pictures? It has to have good quality, durable, and has a fish eye. I'm not looking to spend any more then $250 Thanks for the help!

P.S. 200th post!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

get a gopro, you might have to spend a little more then 250 but its well worth it and the best quality footage you will be able to get for the price no doubt


----------



## Shwank (Feb 15, 2011)

Is there a certain appeal I don't understand about the fish eye? I feel it takes away from the 'fullness' of an epic moment for a flashy screen effect that tends to skew the rest of the world. I prefer to see it all!

Gopro seconded. 
GoPro Products - Record & Share Your Most Memorable Moments
If you are serious about high quality video (1080p) in a sturdy and reliable camera... go with the gopro. And you're not breaking the bank too badly, its only 300 for the *highest grade* camera. The naked comes with fewer parts included (such as helmet straps or connectors) and is cheaper, but I still suggest forking out the 300 for quality. Whats better, this camera can automatically take 5mp (not half bad for internet uploads)at every 2/5/10/30 or 60 second interval. Automatic beautiful stills. If I was any better at boarding I would buy this, but I don't want to record a bunch of falls. Maybe a fail montage is in my future? ooooh!


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

new Contour PLUS camera is better.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Ratsch-Bumm said:


> new Contour PLUS camera is better.


i dont really think so and def not for the price. the go pro has better mounting options too i believe. plus the slightly recessed lens in the contour gets snow in it a lot easier and can mess up your shots. the gopros lens is more bubbled out and snow will slide right off it for the most part unless its a little wet or something.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes, I omitted about 250$

I said about a new camera, it can be pre-ordered only. It has bluetooth viewfinder, GPS, 270° lens rotation and 172° FOV. What about mounting, I prefer it from the side, not on the top like teletubbie 

I wanna to preorder it this weekend 

To be honest, a design of Replay XD1080 is best for me. But GPS is very cool thing.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Talk to baconzoo about the Drift HD Stealth. Shoots full 1080 HD, has a night mode (I don't really use it), and has lot's of mounts. The biggest thing is that it has an LCD screen to make sure you are setting your shot right. It's easy to set the exposure for the type of light you are encountering. The remote is also very clutch for starting and stopping your recording. Makes it super easy. I've been enjoying mine. You can get the stealth at







B&H.

It's a bit beyond what you want to spend. They did have Drift cameras at the Clymb at one point. They were over $100 off. You may want to watch that site and see if they come around again. PM me if you need and invite to sign up.

One of the few videos I put together this year using the Drift.







The contour kind of sucks. Their lens isn't as wide angle as the Go Pro or Drift. Though maybe that has changed on the GPS model. 

Go Pro can be found just about anywhere. I don't really like the helmet mount on that one. You look like a god damn alien. All of their other mounts are pretty slick.

Just make sure you get a class 10 card to record your videos to regardless of what you go with.


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

Im liking the specs on that new contour+ and i just like the design on that one better then the gopro.
Thinking of getting it before next season.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Talk to baconzoo about the Drift HD Stealth. Shoots full 1080 HD, has a night mode (I don't really use it), and has lot's of mounts. The biggest thing is that it has an LCD screen to make sure you are setting your shot right. It's easy to set the exposure for the type of light you are encountering. The remote is also very clutch for starting and stopping your recording. Makes it super easy. I've been enjoying mine. You can get the stealth at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking your camera! Where does it go, on the side of your helmet? But the quality on that thing was great! I'm willing to pay more, but not like $500. How much was that camera? But I just have to say this... it was bothering me at how many times you stopped! That's why I don't like to go with friends or in this case... a dog. I just put on my tunes and goooo


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Go Pro can be found just about anywhere. I don't really like the helmet mount on that one. You look like a god damn alien. All of their other mounts are pretty slick.
> 
> Just make sure you get a class 10 card to record your videos to regardless of what you go with.


Drift has a good quality, but when I see it I remember Nokia 3110. A brick.

I disagree with a statement about class 10 card. My Contour GPS is amazing with Class4.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

uh oh a virus said:


> I'm liking your camera! Where does it go, on the side of your helmet? But the quality on that thing was great! I'm willing to pay more, but not like $500. How much was that camera? But I just have to say this... it was bothering me at how many times you stopped! That's why I don't like to go with friends or in this case... a dog. I just put on my tunes and goooo


I'm not riding at the resort. This spot is also not a bomb long lines area. It's a bunch of small cliffs and pillow lines that you can lap fairly easily. Only 600 vert or so. There are also protocols you need to follow when riding backcountry. You don't and eventually it'll lead to tragedy guaranteed. 

Anyway, I just put it up as an example. You can mount the Drift on the side of your helmet. The lens rotates so that you have a ton of options. It's a little bit bigger than the Contour but not by much. It's also much more user friendly than the Contour. The main reason I like it. I put a link on B&H directing you to the Drift. Just click it. Looks like the new one is going for $350. It comes with a goggle mount, helmet mount, head strap (to look super dorky) for the goggle mount, and a handle bar mount. It's super easy to to click the drift onto any of these mounts. So typically I'll just slide it on for the down and put it in my jacket when I am touring up on my split.


I've had hit or miss with Class 4 cards. Class 10 guarantees you'll get great footy every time. They are also not ridiculously priced either. I think I got an 8 gig card for around $20. Sure it's more than a Class 4 card, but I think it's worth it. Especially if you are shooting 1080.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Talk to baconzoo about the Drift HD Stealth. Shoots full 1080 HD, has a night mode (I don't really use it), and has lot's of mounts. The biggest thing is that it has an LCD screen to make sure you are setting your shot right. It's easy to set the exposure for the type of light you are encountering. The remote is also very clutch for starting and stopping your recording. Makes it super easy. I've been enjoying mine. You can get the stealth at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must have been side goggle mounted, I could see the edge of your goggle lens.

Has anyone tried a chest mount? I want to eventually get a camera, but I'm sketchy about having a helmet mount because I like to ride tight trees and a lot of the time I'm ducking through little openings where the camera would get mauled on my head.

For that matter, does anyone have any chest-harness footage? I'm just curious what it looks like compared with helmet footage.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I using the goggle mount. I finally got around to doing the helmet mount, I think the Maybruary video I put up in the TR section has footy from that mount.

The chest mount that GO Pro has is pretty sweet. I've seen skier footage from it, but not from a rider. So unsure how that works. I don't really see a chest mount working with a Contour or Drift that is for sure.

Although for tree riding, I haven't had any problems with tight trees with mine. I suppose it could get ripped off, that is a threat. The chances are though if the helmet cam gets ripped off, my head went with it.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You won't find a camera that meets all that criteria. The GoPro and Contour can take decent video in the right conditions and with the right subject matter.... but you usually have to to tweak the heck out of the output in an editing program to get the best results.

$250 will get you a POV cam that can do at least 720p @ 30 fps, but what you gain in durability you lose in optics and video quality.

I have a ContourHD. Its ok, but the unedited video out of a Canon 780IS is better (its a canon point and shoot).


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> For that matter, does anyone have any chest-harness footage? I'm just curious what it looks like compared with helmet footage.


i think mounting it on your lower leading leg would have a better effect; your chest isn't facing exactly forward all the time.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Zak said:


> i think mounting it on your lower leading leg would have a better effect; your chest isn't facing exactly forward all the time.


I see what you mean, the camera would be facing sideways a lot, good point.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

The best place to mount a GoPro is on the helmet (shaky cam) or on a pole. A leg mount won't be stable and a board mount would have to be tall enough to not be obscured by flying snow flakes


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Ratsch-Bumm said:


> Yes, I omitted about 250$
> 
> I said about a new camera, it can be pre-ordered only. It has bluetooth viewfinder, GPS, 270° lens rotation and 172° FOV. What about mounting, I prefer it from the side, not on the top like teletubbie
> 
> ...


i never mounted my go pro on my head like that, i use the handle bar mount and attach it to the end of a ski pole for follow cams. when he asked about a cheap camera with good quality i assumed he wanted it for filming in the park which is exactly what i use m gopro for.

i do have the chest mount also and have used the before but didnt get a whole lot of great shots. i think i needed to play around with it a little more to find a good angle though, i only tried it out for a couple runs.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> The best place to mount a GoPro is on the helmet (shaky cam) or on a pole. A leg mount won't be stable and a board mount would have to be tall enough to not be obscured by flying snow flakes


you could also mount it on your upper arm. that'd be stable enough.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Zak said:


> you could also mount it on your upper arm. that'd be stable enough.


Yea but I do a lot of spins, and spins on rails, so it wouldn't really work.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> I've had hit or miss with Class 4 cards. Class 10 guarantees you'll get great footy every time. They are also not ridiculously priced either. I think I got an 8 gig card for around $20. Sure it's more than a Class 4 card, but I think it's worth it. Especially if you are shooting 1080.



Hmmmm. However, 


ContourGPS Quickstart Guide said:


> the camera only benefits from card speeds up to class 6.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am also not using the Contour.

Also, most camera guys will recommend a class 10 card if you are using something like a Nikon D3100 to shoot HD footage. Take it for what it's worth. I know I was dropping packets on the Class 4 card, so I bumped it up to a 10 and have had great footage every time. I did not try any cards in between the two.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

IMO the Contour and GoPro look like crap compared to the Drift HD, particularly color reproduction and clarity. I'm not sure if it's the lens or the sensor, but the Drift has way better quality, especially under bright light.

However, I found all three to be a lot less distinguishable under heavy overcast skies. Even the ContourHD looked pretty good.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

I use class 4 and have never had any issues whatsoever. 






We have a ton of sick vids to check out: YouTube - DriftInnovation's Channel

NOTE: I also have a Contour and GoPro, but for the ease of using the Drift (Menu system) and remote, coupled to a standard tripod mount screw, I typically shoot with a monopod as it makes the shots smooth. myPOV360 is a good place to buy one.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

*Panasonic Lumix G2*

I bought a good still/HD cam that I'd recommend as well.

Google lumix g2 and under the shopping tab you'll find them as low a $500.

Here is a video (sorry skiers) that I did using the Luxix and the Drift HD170 Stealth combined. My only beef with the Lumix has a slow auto focus when using a $250 200mm lens. My work around it to use manual focus...




The features of the Lumix series are beyond cool and I'm still learning a fraction of what this camera can do.


----------

